# Optical illusions fun



## white page (Oct 27, 2009)

Optical Illusions and Visual Phenomena

This is a great site, with many optical illusion phenomena, with good clear explanations. have fun 


> 84 Optical Illusions & Visual Phenomena
> (Visual Illusion ? Optische T?uschung)





> *by Michael Bach*
> 
> These pages demonstrate visual phenomena, and ?optical? or ?visual illusions?. The latter is more appropriate, because most effects have their basis in the visual pathway, not in the optics of the eye. When I find the time I will expand the explanations, to the degree that these phenomena are really understood; any nice and thoughtful comment welcome.​




click on the link below for a great one
Rotating face mask​


----------



## Fiver (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: optical illusions fun*

Awesome!

I wish I'd paid more attention in German class in high school, though.


----------

